# Looking for 7mm



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

I am looking to purchase a 7mm if anyone has one or knows anyone please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gun? Ammo? 7mm-08? 7mm Express? 7Rem Mag? 7STW? 7x57? 7UltraMag?

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmmm. Assuming you want a 7MM Rem Mag..... What exactly are you looking for? My guess is a bolt action in the $500 price range? Would you like advice before purchasing a new gun, or are you looking to buy a gun from one of us?-SS


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

exterpro said:


> I am looking to purchase a 7mm if anyone has one or knows anyone please let me know. Thanks.


Why? If it's 7mm mag you're after that is one of the most overrated calibers out there. 300 Win mag has superior balistics and is comparitively priced. Say no to 7 mag. About anything .30 cal. is better than 7mm., magnum or not.
So close in size, but something makes the .30 fly and hit much better than the 7mm.


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

I am really looking to go with a used 7mm mag rifle. My family and friends have been shooting 7mm and a lot of them are getting them out to long range. If possible to buy from someone on here. PM me if you have anything.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

brookieguy1 said:


> Why? If it's 7mm mag you're after that is one of the most overrated calibers out there. 300 Win mag has superior balistics and is comparitively priced. Say no to 7 mag. About anything .30 cal. is better than 7mm., magnum or not.
> So close in size, but something makes the .30 fly and hit much better than the 7mm.


Absolutely no real basis to anything in this ignorant post. Sure, it's a valid opinion, but that's where the validity ceases. The 7mm is a great caliber with similar or superior ballistics when compared to 30 cal bullets of similar weight. Many years of experience have shown me that the 7mm is ANYTHiNG but over rated from the 7-08 to the 280 and 7mm magnums. I have a couple 7mm's and a couple 300 Magnums. Both are good and useful. The 7mm's are easier to handle for the average shooter hands down. Ballistically speaking, most 7mm bullets will actually fly better than their 30 cal counterparts and the hitting part is completely up to the person pulling the trigger.------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Absolutely no real basis to anything in this ignorant post. Sure, it's a valid opinion, but that's where the validity ceases. The 7mm is a great caliber with similar or superior ballistics when compared to 30 cal bullets of similar weight. Many years of experience have shown me that the 7mm is ANYTHiNG but over rated from the 7-08 to the 280 and 7mm magnums. I have a couple 7mm's and a couple 300 Magnums. Both are good and useful. The 7mm's are easier to handle for the average shooter hands down. Ballistically speaking, most 7mm bullets will actually fly better than their 30 cal counterparts and the hitting part is completely up to the person pulling the trigger.------SS


I know that overrated line came from Outdoor Life a few years ago, but I agree with SS. Great caliber. I don't know why, but human nature seems to make us all want to dislike what we don't have, I am similar. However, the 7 mag has taken down many thousands of elk and deer long before I was born, of course so has the 308, 30-06 and 30-30, I don't think that you can really go wrong with any of them. That being said, my rifle of choice is the 300 WSM, but it is really the rifle that does the magic, if it were in the 7 mag it would likely be just as good. 
Good luck in your search. I have one that I thought of selling, but it is kind of an heirloom and I have decided to never sell a firearm that has any sentimental value, rather just wait a little longer to save.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

brookieguy1 said:


> Why? If it's 7mm mag you're after that is one of the most overrated calibers out there. 300 Win mag has superior balistics and is comparitively priced. Say no to 7 mag. About anything .30 cal. is better than 7mm., magnum or not.
> So close in size, but something makes the .30 fly and hit much better than the 7mm.


I don't know where the overrated term comes from, strictly opinion I assume. If the guy is looking for a 7mm good on him, you don't need to change his mind. My 7 mag is the most accurate rifle I own, consistently shooting sub MOA @ 200 yards. IMO you can't go wrong with a 7 mag.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Heck, I don't even hunt or shoot much. Just a troublemaker, I guess. Actually my father is somewhat of a gunnut, and I always used to hear my father badmouth the 7mm. 
Like you guys say, it was probably his affinity with his custom built 30-06 by Dick Cassul. That and he was a marksman and believed magnums were nothing but a compensation for something. I feel he's neither right nor wrong, if the gun suits your needs and desires, then get it.
Sorry for the ignorant remark, just some old opinions I seemed to have retained. I still have an old Weatherby MarkV .257magnum I think is a cool gun. Silly me. I could get a 25-06 and spend 1/5 the amount on ammo.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I heard that the 7 mm Rem mag developed a bit of a bad reputation due to the available bullets in the 1960's. My grandpa always referred to them as "7mm meat manglers". Times have changed a bit since then but I definitely know what Brookie is referring too. I caught some serious flak when I bought my first 7 mm at age 16....but darn did that thing shoot!----SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with SS. The 7mm bullets have come a long ways in the last 10 years. I don't know why the 7mm bullets were neglected so long but they have really improved. The big question is, can you handle a 7mm Mag? Some guys can handle them really well and others can't but still shoot them because they can't swallow their pride. If you shoot it well you won't regret the 7mm. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is funny how the "reputation" of a caliber can limit its ballistics...?? I recall an old timer range master asking me what I was shooting; my first rifle at 17 was a 7 mag, in a BAR, so the recoil was tolerable being a semi auto and weighing 29 pounds (ok, that was an exaggeration). He proceeded to tell me how back in the 60's?? he had a guy show him why it was the best caliber in the world by shooting a bull elk behind a tree, mind you that meant shooting through the tree and knocking over the bull DRT. He said it was an 8" pine. So, I guess it depends on who you ask. 
My next rifle was a Rem 700 30-06 and my rifle snob buddy just sneered when I told him which caliber, he wanted something more exotic than that I guess. They all have been killing thousands of big game every year for decades. As it has been said a thousand plus times on here, just pick a caliber (within reason) and shoot the crap out of it getting familiar with its abilities and accuracy and go get an elk or a deer or a tree and an elk simultaneously.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's pretty hard to beat how flat they shoot.
My dad shoots one and I've never seen it mangle anything.
I'll tell you I've never seen a deer run when he hit them they just drop.
When I was 14 he hit one at about 300yds with it and the sucker dropped, tried to get up, fell over and didn't move again. When we cut him open we couldn't find his heart, just a mess where it used to be. I doubt I could do that with my 06.
I think it's a very forgiving caliber due to the flatness of the bullet flight; my 06 in comparison is dropping like a grapefruit at that distance.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

7MM is my favorite caliber by far. Will my next rifle be a 7mm??? NO. 

Why? Because I already have one.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> 7MM is my favorite caliber by far. Will my next rifle be a 7mm??? NO.
> 
> Why? Because I already have one.


Do you have a 7mm Dakota yet? I highly recommend it.----- SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Let me clarify....I will never buy another 7mm Rem Mag.....or another 7mm-08 for that matter.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here you go! http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consume...c=50&instock=all&offset_rec=0&b1.x=48&b1.y=12

The location is 21 miles from you but you can shop online and find exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Bang for the buck I really like this one... http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consume...ed=&youth=&Offset_rec=50&num_rec=50&item_num=

For a little bump in price you can't beat this gun...

http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consume...ded=&youth=&Offset_rec=0&num_rec=50&item_num=

Avoid the mossberg 4x4's and the Remington 770's

If you are on a budget I have heard that this one is the one to go with...

http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consume...ded=&youth=&Offset_rec=0&num_rec=50&item_num=

I have ordered guns through Davidsons and I lave the lifetime warrantys


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree on the 7mm shooting flatter. I have shot one for a few years but always borrowing from dads gun case. Need to get my own.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The 7 mag is a great cartridge. More than enough for deer at any range you can shoot, plenty for elk out to 400+. I would prefer a 30 caliber if this were primarily an elk gun, but that's just me. You should be able to find plenty of used 7 mags out there. Check the local sites like utah gun exchange and utah guns and I'm sure you'll turn up a few. Gunbroker.com is also a great place to buy. Many local gun shops will allow you to ship your gunbroker purchases to them for a fee. 

If you haven't done so already I would suggest going down to your favorite gun shop and hefting some rifles. Fit is important. Get an idea of what brands you like best, then try and track one down. Sometimes a new one isn't much more than used. Best of luck getting that new rifle.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Isn't the newer .270 wsm a lighter recoiling caliber shooting just as flat? 

My vote would be the .270 wsm


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Isn't the newer .270 wsm a lighter recoiling caliber shooting just as flat?
> 
> My vote would be the .270 wsm


And it headspaces on the shoulder, where any good cartridge should. Without a worthless belt, it is much easier to load too.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Fishrmn said:


> And it headspaces on the shoulder, where any good cartridge should. Without a worthless belt, it is much easier to load too.


While these attributes regarding the WSM cartridges are true, don't expect any fabulous improvements in the field as a result. Time has manifest that the WSM cartridges pretty much exactly mimic their traditional belted counterparts in recoil and ballistic performance. I personally like the unbelted cartridges, but don't expect your 7MMWSM or 270WSM to act any different than your 270 Weatherby or 7mm Rem Mag. Some folks like to try to claim an accuracy edge, but in my experience, I cannot say that I have seen any inherent accuracy advantage to the unbelted magnums. Many accomplished long range competitive and professional shooters continue to choose the 7MM Rem Mag and 300 Win Mag for their work. If there was ANY advantage to the WSM design, believe me they would be shooting them exclusively.--SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/53298-winchester-model-70-7mm-rem-mag.html


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/53298-winchester-model-70-7mm-rem-mag.html


Thanks for the link Huge. Exterpro give me a call if you are still looking.

Jeff 435 671-6627


----------

